# Jigging in Bermuda



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

April will be a hectic month for fishing trips. 
I fish 6 days on the Maximus from April 13 to 19 and fish swordfish in Florida from April 21 to 25 and fly to Bermuda to fish from 26 to 30.

I didn't expect much in Bermuda except some tuna/wahoo jigging. I just wanted to visit Bermuda because I never visited Bermuda before and I need some places for filming fishing episode for Korean TV fishing crew. 
But guys in Bermuda who invited me sent me a teaser video and I am just in awe watching the video.
They must know I am an avid grouper jig fisherman.  
They also say yellowfin popping is great too. Bermuda becomes a must place to visit now.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

awesome grouper video


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a mess of fish for sure!! Good luck hope to see some great pictures of your trips!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice video. I am heading to Bermuda in mid May...


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Red Tuna said:


> Nice video. I am heading to Bermuda in mid May...


They say fishing is much better in May than in April.
I'll scout for you.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After fishing three days in Bermuda, I conclude that Bermuda is a heaven for living and fishing if you have money. 
I'll post detailed report and pictures.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We were going to fish bonefish on the flats today, but the trip was cancelled due to weather.
Instead, we decided to go sightseeing.

Danny's beautiful house overlooking harbor.



















Beautiful Horseshoe Bay beach









views from the lighthouse


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Great pictures Kil, looks like fun!! FISH ON man!!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Great pictures Kil, looks like fun!! FISH ON man!!!



X2 !


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*4-28 report*

Danny's 34" Yellowfin.


















Headed out to the banks. Challenger Banks is about 12 miles and Argus Banks is about 20 miles from the western tip of the Island.










We tried jigging on Burmuda edge on the way to the bank. 









As soon as we arrived at Challenger Bank, we started trolling with two Black Hole 350g and 450g jigging rods/JM reels. Within 5 - 10 minutes two reels were screaming.
Calvin who lives in Bermuda caught his first ever wahoo.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Shin fighting the other wahoo.




































After trolling for a while, we decided to Southeast corner of the bank looking for tuna.
I was wondering how many wahoo we could catch if we trolled all day. They say one boat landed over 50 wahoo on troll on a single day trip. 
Danny brought frozen 3 -4 inch long fish for bait and tiny anchovy like fish for chumming.
I jigged with 200g Super Sardine for a while and I had two hit. One of the hit must be wahoo hit as the assist line got cut.










Tuna action on bait was pretty good.
Jason fighting a tuna with his custom 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special and JM PE8 reel.

Camera man Moon joined the fight to enjoy his first ever tuna.


















He is a happy man.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Shin fighting tuna.









It is cool to see tuna on the screen as an underwater camera is installed under the boat.




































Most tuna were about 40 - 50 lb range, but they say bigger tuna over 100 lb arrive soon.
When tuna fishing was good last year, it was common most boats got 10 - 20 tuna on a half day trip. I found a new fishing heaven within 2 hour flight from NJ. 
You just go out early in the morning catching a few wahoo on the troll and catching a few tuna on chunk or jig and go back to the dock by noon as fishing ground is only from 30 minutes to one hour depending on the speed of the boats.
Blue marlin will join soon. They usually catch one - three marlin on a single day trip in prime season.
I think marlin fishing can rival to any other destinations in the world. I talked with Capt Allen the other day and he caught 6 blue marlin over 1,000 lbs here.

As this trip is t explore fishing opportunities in Bermuda, we decide to go to Argus bank which is about 8 - 10 miles away from Challenger Bank.
We arrived at the famous Argus Tower where huge AJ over 100 lbs roaming around.









We had some decent Almaco jack. The world record 78 lb Almaco jack was caught in Bermuda in 2010, but they say unofficial 98 lb Almaco was caught in Bermuda. 
If you want to catch world record AJ or Almaco, Bermuda is the place.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Moon with a decent Almaco using Black Hole Taijun jig. The jig is designed by Shin and I am very impressed with the effectiveness of the jig on this trip.


















Shin testing two-piece Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod.


















heading for the dock after very productive and enjoyable trip with good fishing friends in so beautiful place.
What a life.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*04-29 report*

We fished Ricky's 45' Cabo Margin Call with Danny, Hamish and two pretty young girls from England today.










See strange looking trolling gears.  We used light Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rods and JM PE reels as well as Marfix reel for trolling wahoo except one Ricky's rod/reel.
These right setup was proved enough for wahoo. It turned out to be Danny, Hamish and Ricky all like light tackles.





































When we arrived at Challenger Bank, Danny and Hamish set up for trolling using down riggers and it took only 5 minutes to get hit on both rods.

ladies first.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Hot trollinb bites continued. It is so much fun to use light setup for wahoo.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Shin showed how to jig.





































Trolling resumed after brief jigging.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi ladies.




































All four rods got hit by wahoo and landed three.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

tuna time.























































This prototype Penn reel was tested for wahoo and tuna in Bermuda. Drag is extremely smooth.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

350g Black Hole Cape Cod Special spinning rod.


















Another day's fabulous fishing in Bermuda.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Love those pictures!! FISH ON!!! Nice Almaco!!


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

Great report Kil.


----------



## Hookedonfishn (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Kil, how does the 350g black hole compare to the 450g? Is it going to be strong enough for 100 lbs yft? Strong back bone? 
Thanks


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Hookedonfishn said:


> Hey Kil, how does the 350g black hole compare to the 450g? Is it going to be strong enough for 100 lbs yft? Strong back bone?
> Thanks


There is definitely difference between 350g and 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special rods, but I can say that 350g Black Hole Cape Cod Special is stronger than other brand's 450g and 500g jigging rod.

You have no problem to land even 200 lb yft with the 350g rod.
I landed 230 lb bluefin with 250g Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod.
I really believe in Nano technology after observing what the Nano rod can do last three years.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*April 30*

We planned to fish bonefish on the flat on the Jump Dem Bones, but the trip was cancelled due to weather. So Danny guided us to many parts of Bermuda.
It looks the whole Island is like a well maintained park. 
I lost my camera in the air plane to NJ. So I lost most pictures I took on the last day.
Here are some pictures of the Island.




























Hamish's 36' Yellowtail









We displayed our tackle at a local fishing club and demonstrated how to make Mid Knot and PR knot.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

